# Tweety and pearly...breeding journey



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Tweety and pearly have mated a couple of times and now it's close to the time when the hen(pearly) lays an egg! She is starting to grow a little bump in the middle of her wings and she is spending a lot of time in her nest box. So at the moment they just came out from their 2 hour trip from the nest and hopefully she will lay her first clutch


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

best of luck! It's always exciting to know that some young ones are on the way.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh my goodness! You already have 2 little girls and now you are gonna have more! Wow! Good luck with all those chicks!


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

Good! I sure hope she lays that egg you're hoping for! It's such an exciting time when they're going through that process before any eggs are laid.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you for the nice replise
*lougirl* they had a baby before the 2 girls! His name is Marshmallow-you can see him in my siggy!

Tweety and pearly are in the nest for a while already!
They are both split to whiteface so I am really wanting too see whiteface babies!:excited:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Hmm, maybe the odds are in your favor...


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Lovely! I'm sure they'll make gorgeous offspring


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They are both in the nest...especially the female!
It's so temping to check but I didn't for 2 days...NEW RECORD:lol:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Huge update:
They where in the nest for a long time as usual then tweety did heart wings and tried to make with pearly only managing to get one foot on her!
For some reason she didn't want to!
They mate on the natural perch but they weren't on it so she didn't accept
Why does he want to mate? They haven't mated in a couple of weeks already and pearly is about to finish her molt


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't think I'd be breeding a bird when they're molting. Their body is already under so much stress and their energy is depleted.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They just finished!
Why do you think tweety would want to mate with pearly! I think she dosent want to mate because she has an egg
Or does tweety want to mate because she dosent have an egg

Bjknight93 don't worry the birds mated then selfs I just srperated them from the avairy and put a nest
If they where under pressure than they wouldn't do it
The only reason I said that was because i read somewhere that molts will make a bird deleted with the egg laying so I wanted to know if that was the reason

Everything's under control


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I think you're taking lot of risks with your birds lately. 

Also, reminding you that birds mate for FUN..so that doesn't mean they want to or are ready to make babies.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Update:
The mated today:lol: they wanted to mate twice today but they didn't end up mating


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They mated today
I really can't wait for eggs!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oooh! More babies, that's exciting.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Still no eggs
They have been mating everyday and they literally are in the nest the WHOLE day!!!
What's wrong, I'm starting to loose hope but I am not giving up no matter what(unless if its dangerous)


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hmm, maybe they're just doing it for pleasure


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Ohh I hope not


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Maybe she's having trouble laying?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm not sure she doesn't have an egg bump her poops are normal
Just mating and going in the nest the whole day 

Is there any reason why she isn't laying
Should I cover the back side of the cage to make her feel more safe or will that threaten her

I really wanted whiteface babies but the dice won't always give you what you wish for


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Maybe you should take the nestbox away. Or let one of your other females mate instead. She might not be ready to lay eggs.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

This is the only female that bonded to him.
I have Claudia but I doubt they would want to rais a family


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Is their anything I can do to let them lay eggs or is it over with them
Edit:
Ok I got over my thoughts about how I wanted whiteface pearl babies so if there are NO babies next month I will put them back in the aviary and give them a break then I will breed tweety with Claudia or spike with Claudia 

But the only thing that was ringing in my head was why pearly didn't lay? Is their something wrong with her? Some people can't have kids even if they try many things so do you think pearly and tweety was the same. Claudia is also split to whiteface so I might have better luck


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It takes some pairs longer than others...the 7 day average is only that, an average. We had a breeder on here a couple years ago that had a pair that took three weeks to lay their first egg, she thought they were never going to lay. 

Yes, it is possible that Pearly is infertile OR she may not be as bonded to Tweety as you think she is. Sometimes hens will mate and not lay because they aren't comfortable with their mate yet. Give her some time. She may not be in the mood. And, she may never lay. It happens.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I put them both in the aviary and when the time comes I will try pairing them up with Claudia 

When is the best time to try breeding again


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So you already moved them back? All the changing is going to make them not breed. I would've left them in the breeding cage a little longer, you don't know what's going on. Cloudia needs to bond with a male before you can breed her.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I moved them back and in my post earlier when I said when can I breed them I meant to say when can I move tweety and Claudia to try to let them bond

I wouldn't stick in a nest just like that


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I was just surprised you'd moved them already. I would've given them more time since they're bonded. To be honest, since Tweety is already bonded to Pearly, there is no guarantee he will ever bond to Claudia. I'd try another male if you have one or just give Tweety and Pearly more time.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It has been over 2 and a half months since I put in a nest and they have been mating so many times but still no eggs

When is the perfect time I can try to move tweety and Claudia into a breeding cage


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

There is no perfect time. Tweety is bonded to Pearly..he isn't just going to unbond and decide to hook up with Claudia. You can force Tweety to pick a new mate. He's already chosen Pearly.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

So what can I do to make pearly lay eggs? As long as she is in the nest and as many times they are mating she is still not laying, I'm really confused

Can you tell me if I put tweety back in with pearly will they ever lay eggs


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It will probably take them longer since you've already moved them around. So now they're going to be of the mindset that it may not be safe to lay because you could move them again. There is no guarantee that she will ever lay but to be honest, so what? If her and Tweety are happy together, why separate them and force him to be with someone else? That's not fair to either one of them. You can try to breed them again, but if it doesn't work out there's no need to separate them. Marshmellow will grow up soon enough and in another year you could see how Claudia feels about him. Til then, let Tweety and Pearly be happy together.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I will put them in a breeding cage and i will supply with A LOT of foods and soft foods
But will there be a 50% chance that she will lay or Pearly just has a laying problem:lol:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

There's really no way to determine whether she will lay or not. You're just gonna have to wait and find out.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Was there any case where as many times as they would mate a day the gen will still not lay even if she was very hormonal


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

If a hen was infertile, yes.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

What do you mean by a hen being infertile


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

An infertile hen cannot produce eggs.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

How does one female become infertile


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Some are born that way...they just don't have that ability. Older hens reach an age where they can't produce any more eggs (kind of like human females). It can be environmental as well, something in her past.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

What do you mean by something in the past, sorry this subject really interests me:lol:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I honestly dont know because i dont know her history. Anything couldve caused it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

what could of happen to a bird that will make them infertile for the rest of their lives

Is it possible that she is infertile because she was bonded and they mated many times and she was in the nest for really long periods a day


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

TABLE 29.5 Causes of Infertility
*Behavioral:*
Immaturity, pair incompatibility, normal species differences, normal
occurrence as part of clutch, sexual inexperience, lack of early
learning, aviary disturbances, lack of social interaction, excess
social interaction, homosexual pairs, lack of pair-bonding, asynchronous
breeding condition, improper imprinting, infrequent matings.
*Environmental:*
Incorrect photoperiod, incorrect nest box design or nesting materials,
incorrect enclosure design, lack of visual barriers, excessive
rain, insufficient rain, temperature, humidity, availability of correct
foods, loose or incorrect perches.
*Medical:*
Obesity, age (young or old breeders), inbreeding, vent feathers,
drug therapy (causing vitamin deficiency or direct, decreased
fertility), previous hormonal therapy (testosterone injections),
musculoskeletal, neuromuscular or other disease (causing pain,
paresis, ataxia, weakness, decreased muscle tone or incoordination),
neurologic disease (causing paresis, ataxia, lack of muscle
control), reproductive tract disease, nutritional deficiencies or excesses,
systemic disease, parasitic disease leading to malnutrition,
cloacal abnormalities, abnormal cloacal pH, possible thyroid
deficiency, toxins (pesticides, chemicals, mycotoxins).

From Avian Medicinerinciples and Application by Harrison, Harrison, and Ritchie 

Some hens just take longer to lay than others though.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It has been a few months and they have been mating a lot. I think she is infertile


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

If you got her after she had been in another home, if her system had been harmed somehow (lupron injections, some types of medication, maybe air pollutants, toxic foods, etc) then that could make her infertile. Mainly medications would effect the reproductive system though.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok thanks we can close this thread now
Thank you for all your help


----------

